# Halo's Spots Stew (for Cats?)



## FessieMcGee (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm thinking of switching over my dogs to Halo Spots Stew (the Salmon/Whitefish Grain-Free Healthyweight Formula) and pretty much the same thing for my cat (Healthyweight Grain-Free Salmon/Whitefish) - so I know that Hedgehogs can eat cat food, but after I get him/her from the breeder I might want to just switch it over to what my cat is on to make it easier.

Can they eat the Halo food as well? Here's a link.

http://shop.halopets.com/Spots-Stew-Dry-Cat-GR-HW-6Lb


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, looks good!  Keep in mind that it's generally recommended to feed a mix of two or more foods to make sure everything is provided and to make sure you have options available that the hedgehog is familiar with in case one food is recalled or goes out of stock, etc. But this one would be just fine for one of the foods. Also make sure you switch slowly, after your hedgehog has a week or two to settle in. Food switches should be done over 2-4 weeks.


----------



## FessieMcGee (Aug 31, 2014)

For the second type of food that I would mix in - could I mix in this?

http://www.petco.com/product/106692...-Food.aspx?CoreCat=LN_SmallAnimalFood_SunSeed


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend another cat food instead. Sunseed is better quality than many hedgehog foods, but it's still not that great. Your money would be better spent on another good quality cat food.  There's a list at the top of the Nutrition section of recommended brands that are often used and pretty easy for most people to find if you'd like to check it out!


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Just based on personal experience with Halo brand, my hedgies absolutely love it. I use the grain free wholesome chicken formula & am considering switching my dog to this brand as well. I had to switch due to my old brand cutting back costs and completely changing their food. Generally my female hedgie is rather picky but I did a lot of research and was lucky that they loved it so much. Both my hedgies eventually weaned themselves off of it faster than I was doing so because they got to the point where they just didn't want the old food anymore. Whichever you decide I wish you the best of luck just make sure that you give switching the food time


----------



## FessieMcGee (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks.  

I might just go for the chicken formula as I'm considering buying the cans of wet food for my cat, and the bags of kibble (Whitefish & Salmon) but they're all from Halo Spot's Stew anyway so its so confusing xD? I just think its more convinet to have them sorta all on the same brand, but if they dont like it I dont mind switching.


----------

